# hEARD S/G NEW REQUIREMENT



## ezdayman (Jan 7, 2014)

was doing a lock change and a s/g vendor shows up to do the trash out.. he was telling me July 1st all fannie maes now require window cleaning outside, landscape package, and gutter package.. He also said they are going to require u to start pressure washing the homes.. So we were able to flip 3 homes a day.. with all this BS.. you will be lucky to start on the 2nd one.

He also said you now have to take a selfie at the front door, showing you ringing the door bell etc.. No fing thanks!!! this is about an extra 120 photos per order for what an extra 150$ no thanks!!

counting the days when i see safeguard going down the dirty river!

:thumbsup::thumbup::thumbsup::whistling2::mellow:


----------



## hammerhead (Apr 26, 2012)

:happybday:


----------



## MemphisREOVendor (Apr 12, 2015)

*It's a good thing.....*

Man, you skeeered of making money? Changes are a chance to make more money per Trash-out. This is GREAT NEWS!!


----------



## hammerhead (Apr 26, 2012)

MemphisREOVendor said:


> Man, you skeeered of making money? Changes are a chance to make more money per Trash-out. This is GREAT NEWS!!


I sure hope your being sarcastic. Any changes ScrewGuard will definitely NOT benefit the contractor


----------



## JenkinsHB (Apr 11, 2012)

hammerhead said:


> I sure hope your being sarcastic. Any changes ScrewGuard will definitely NOT benefit the contractor


My FNMA initials services are now invoicing $900 more each with the new allowables. $13 a LF for gutter replacement! How is this not great news for contractors?


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

$13/lf? I heard the new allowable for gutter replace and it was $3 something which is lower than industry standards for here by $2.00 +/- gutter guys here are in the $5.50 range. If your rate is correct I'll tell ALL the FNMA realtors we will do this


----------



## Kc7998 (May 16, 2015)

Is this just for safe guard


----------



## HomePS (Jan 24, 2013)

Direct from their price sheet

Gutter Repair	$13/linear foot	"If gutters require reattachment or replacement of missing parts. If gutters were never present do not install new gutters.
-Ensure downspouts are pointed away from the house and do not force water back to the basement area
"


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

Wow. I'll be calling today


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

We usually charge $12.00 a linear foot. I must need to up my charge?


----------



## newreo (May 30, 2014)

JenkinsHB said:


> My FNMA initials services are now invoicing $900 more each with the new allowables. $13 a LF for gutter replacement! How is this not great news for contractors?


Jenkins, all I can tell you market pays 4.5 for gutter replacement at least. Why you continue doing what you doing is beyond me also.


----------



## AaronMcKeehan (May 8, 2015)

ezdayman said:


> was doing a lock change and a s/g vendor shows up to do the trash out.. he was telling me July 1st all fannie maes now require window cleaning outside, landscape package, and gutter package.. He also said they are going to require u to start pressure washing the homes.. So we were able to flip 3 homes a day.. with all this BS.. you will be lucky to start on the 2nd one.
> 
> He also said you now have to take a selfie at the front door, showing you ringing the door bell etc.. No fing thanks!!! this is about an extra 120 photos per order for what an extra 150$ no thanks!!
> 
> ...


I always took a "I will believe it when I see it approach in this industry". He might have been pulling your leg.


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

Jenkins is normally Spot On but thought he just forgot the decimal point


----------



## ezdayman (Jan 7, 2014)

U make 900 per t-o ok bud, keep damaging them gutters and getting your pay.


----------



## madxtreme01 (Mar 5, 2015)

How can you do a power wash of the exterior when the water is off at the property. They can't expect you to carry a water tank to get this done.


----------



## hammerhead (Apr 26, 2012)

madxtreme01 said:


> How can you do a power wash of the exterior when the water is off at the property. They can't expect you to carry a water tank to get this done.


yes they do


----------



## madxtreme01 (Mar 5, 2015)

hammerhead said:


> yes they do



Any company that requires this can kiss my behind and goodbye. If they want it powerwashed, turn the water on and pay me for a wint after it's done. It could take a tanker truck to clean some of these crap holes


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

Heck I do PW'ing on 4-5 per week and yes we carry our own water. I won't tell you what we Net but it's more per job then the poor SOB trashing these crap holes out.


----------



## madxtreme01 (Mar 5, 2015)

Wannabe said:


> Heck I do PW'ing on 4-5 per week and yes we carry our own water. I won't tell you what we Net but it's more per job then the poor SOB trashing these crap holes out.



I don't do cleanouts unless its for an reo realtor where I can get a normal pay for them. Mostly for me the nationals is hiring me to do lock changes, winterizations, and be a glorified landscaper. Anything more than that the prices suck. I'll do a rehab, but who's laying out that kind of money waiting 45 days to get paid


----------

